# Connie Fahey



## GoldenRetriev (Apr 8, 2013)

DO NOT BUY A PUPPY FROM HERE. Connie Fahey has a Puppy Mill. She sells sick dogs and is a crook. She lies about the pictures of the dogs she's selling on Next Day Pets. Avoid her! [email protected]

She is located in Clyde, Kansas

Her kennel name has been changed several times

The new kennel name is PuppyPatch.us (Don't let the website fool you)

Genetic problems on her dogs... Vet hospital said all stem from inbreeding puppy mill tactics...google Connie Fahey BEFORE you buy her dogs!

She advertises beautiful golden puppies that are not the ones for sale and sell you sick ones that look neglected. Buyer Beware.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

I can't comprehend living on the East Coast with ready access to phenomenal GR breeders and turning to an online website to purchase 3 golden retriever puppies from Kansas. Hopefully, wherever these pups ended up, they get to live long & healthy lives.

Ripoff Report | Connie Fahey | Complaint Review: 1041053


----------



## denverlove (May 3, 2013)

Would you be willing to give me more information on what you dealt with with this breeder? I would be so appreciative. I tried to send an PM, but I wasnt able to. Please advice on this matter, thank you!


----------



## drofen (Feb 2, 2013)

Website is down now.

But...looks like she's bred yorkies too.

Need support in shutting down a possible puppy mill - YorkieTalk.com Forums - Yorkshire Terrier Community

ETA:

http://www.gardensvet.com/pom_feb2010.html


----------



## Fawnkhess (Sep 19, 2014)

*Wow really???*

Seriously??? I lived in KS near her and we bought a puppy with no issues no health problems. The puppy in the pictures are exactly the dog I got. Just cause both her and her sons have dogs and breed doesn't mean it's a puppy mill. I know a lot of people who breed dogs for a living. My dad breed Black Labs and my in-laws bull mastiffs. If she was as bad you claim
have lived in KS for awhile with my husband being in the military she would have been shut down long ago and not be able to advertise. We are getting our second puppy from her in a few weeks.


----------



## coby123 (Nov 2, 2014)

*Be carefull your dog looks just may disease dog<PERHAPS FAMILY>*

My dog comes by the same breeder Ms.Connie Fahey he only lived 3 years,he get cancer<stomach> and was so fast and painful not only for him but for the all family, my 4 year old daughter still ask me if we can bring Coby to play,it's been 1 1/2 .I'm only want to advise you to be extra careful with your beautiful dog and don't be blind.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Fawnkhess said:


> Seriously??? I lived in KS near her and we bought a puppy with no issues no health problems. The puppy in the pictures are exactly the dog I got. Just cause both her and her sons have dogs and breed doesn't mean it's a puppy mill. I know a lot of people who breed dogs for a living. My dad breed Black Labs and my in-laws bull mastiffs. If she was as bad you claim
> have lived in KS for awhile with my husband being in the military she would have been shut down long ago and not be able to advertise. We are getting our second puppy from her in a few weeks.



You've got excellent breeders in CO, why go to Kansas to a possible puppy mill?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

SheetsSM said:


> I can't comprehend living on the East Coast with ready access to phenomenal GR breeders and turning to an online website to purchase 3 golden retriever puppies from Kansas.


It's probably not too hard to figure out. How many reputable breeders would sell three puppies to the same individual at the same time?


----------



## Fawnkhess (Sep 19, 2014)

Jennifer1 said:


> You've got excellent breeders in CO, why go to Kansas to a possible puppy mill?



Re-read what I wrote and you will have your answer. Before you start smearing someone's name answer a few questions

1. Did you ever go to her home or her sons home where they breed their dogs?
Cause if you did you would not say she ran a puppy mill. The dogs live in her home.

2. You say she's a bad breeder cause your dog died at 3 years of cancer. Golden retrievers are known to develop cancer. What about children who are born will illnesses or develop cancer as a baby? I guess their parents are bad parents cause their child is sick.

Anytime you buy or adopt a dog you take a chance. My dad bought a puppy from breeder in Iowa whose dogs where champion field trail dogs. He paid upwards of $3000 for the puppy. At 2 yrs old it developed hip dysphasia and had to have surgery. Guess what hip dysphasia is usually seen in older dogs. Just like kids dogs can be born with issues or develop issues. I am a mom to a child that was born extremely sick so go ahead and smear my name all over the internet. Why does it matter where we get our dogs. Everyday people buy puppies from breeders across the country. To answer your question we didn't want a hunting dog and also Ms Connie and her son raise their dogs in her home and are raised around children. Maybe you should look up her reviews on puppyfinder.com

I know several people who have purchased several dogs from a breeder at a time. By the way we had bullmastiffs that were in the same litter. When we were deciding on English Bulldogs or Golden Retrievers, before my husband got injured during a combat mission overseas, we saw a man who purchased 3 English Bulldogs from a breeder here in CO. We got 2 puppies from Ms Connie from different litters. We made friends with people here in CO who have dogs from the same litters as ours and they have no issues with theirs either. I'm sure they would be fine to talk to you about their dogs.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

USDA License was canx'd 2009-2010, passed Kansas inspections in subsequent years w/ multiple violations regarding maintenance & sanitation: http://www.kslegislature.org/li/b20...ttee_on_agriculture_a_1_20131011_10_other.pdf; http://www.aphis.usda.gov/foia/enforcement_actions/2010/December/Animal%20Welfare%20Act/Official%20Warnings%20-%207060s/KS11006-AC%20Connie%20Fahey%207060.pdf. I can no longer find a current USDA cert, wonder if the operation is listed under other family members due to the cancellation in 2010.

From the breeder's website:

Hi! My name is Connie Fahey and I have been breeding purebred and designer dogs for 40 years! I love my puppies and love seeing them go to happy, loving new families! I only sell happy, healthy A-1 puppies that have had their puppy shots, been dewormed & will come with their health certificate from my veterinarian! I specialize in the following breeds: 

Golden Retrieves
Keeshonds
Yorkies
Shih tuzs
Shih-poos
Pom-a-poos
Shorkies
Yorkie-poos
Westies


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Specializes in NINE breeds? :doh:


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I guess it could be that we have different definitions of what makes a good breeder. IMO, anyone that specializes in 9 breeds can't do very well in any one of them.


----------



## Fawnkhess (Sep 19, 2014)

coby123 said:


> My dog comes by the same breeder Ms.Connie Fahey he only lived 3 years,he get cancer<stomach> and was so fast and painful not only for him but for the all family, my 4 year old daughter still ask me if we can bring Coby to play,it's been 1 1/2 .I'm only want to advise you to be extra careful with your beautiful dog and don't be blind.



I want to see all your vets medical records, test results, x-rays and anything and everything to prove your 3 year old died of cancer. I not only have 2 vets in my family, but also I worked many years with a vet on large and small animals. Ms Connie is one of the sweetest ladies their is. I live in Colorado Spring right now, but we are moving back to KS and I will be getting another Golden from her in the next year to year and a half. I would gladly on my expense take you to her home in KS and have you meet with my puppies litter mate owners. You want to slander Ms Connie well have proof of your accusations that doesn't mean a piece of paper saying the vet "thinks" your dog died at 3 yrs old of stomach cancers. I will travel to meet you on my dime to get proof from you.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

What in the world is an A-1 puppy?



Fawnkhess said:


> 1. Did you ever go to her home or her sons home where they breed their dogs?
> Cause if you did you would not say she ran a puppy mill. The dogs live in her home.
> 
> 2. You say she's a bad breeder cause your dog died at 3 years of cancer. Golden retrievers are known to develop cancer. What about children who are born will illnesses or develop cancer as a baby? I guess their parents are bad parents cause their child is sick.
> ...


Fawnkhess it is extremely frustrating to see your breeder being discussed in negative terms. It is something that can feel very personal as this person was your choice of breeder and responsible for a dog you undoubtedly love. I hope that you can put aside your hurt and need to defend your puppy as this conversation exists to talk about breeding practices and whether for future buyers, they are good ones. This is not about your dog or even one single dog.

1. I nor any person who has taken the time to research and learn what a good breeder needs to be doing would need to visit any breed before deciding if breeding practices for health are not as they should be. If you don't like puppy mill which honestly does not have a solid definition, then please substitute high volume or for profit breed which both absolutely apply. This is a program designed to produce the maximum number of puppies with the smallest investment in dogs. This can be seen in that she mentions none of the applicable health screening for parents, mentions no competition in any venue to prove these dogs, houses so many breeds, breeds mixes, does not maintain her own website and instead uses services like puppy find that cater to the high volume/for profit breeder.

2. I am so very sorry your child is sick. I hope you find a cure or management strategy that will allow a long full life. 
Dogs breeds are so very different from people. They are a closed gene pool and diseases that where in the initial individuals become fixed in the breed. That is why health certification are critical. Now, does it guarantee no dog will develop an issue, no. We still have tests that are phenotypic, some diseases have no test at all, and some issues have complex modes of inheritance. 

I am not sure why you felt a need to discount someone else's experience with a dog who died at 3 from cancer which does have a genetic component. We currently have the Morris study going on to help get some answers for goldens. There is no reliable test for breeding dogs. So, it would seem from the wording of your post, you feel only your experience is valid as a measure of this breeder. Personally I feel all experiences hold value.

On that note I would be curious if you feel like adding some concrete facts to you narrative:
Is you puppy registered?
Did the breeder health test the parents for Hips, elbows, heart by Cadiologist, and eyes annually? 
If your pup is registered, could you please share the parent's names? 

There is no better portal in to the care a breeder takes in the health of their program than the pedigree information. And I truly an curious what in the world a healthy A-1 puppy is.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I just want to remind all participating in this thread, to please be respectful to one another. Everyone has a right to their opinions, view points etc. You may not agree with those view points or opinions, but I ask that you be civil and respectful to one another when you make your posts.

If you are not familiar with the GRF Rules, please take a few minutes to review them at this link:

Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - FAQ: Forum FAQ

Thanks in advance!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Fawnkhess said:


> I want to see all your vets medical records, test results, x-rays and anything and everything to prove your 3 year old died of cancer. I not only have 2 vets in my family, but also I worked many years with a vet on large and small animals. Ms Connie is one of the sweetest ladies their is. I live in Colorado Spring right now, but we are moving back to KS and I will be getting another Golden from her in the next year to year and a half. I would gladly on my expense take you to her home in KS and have you meet with my puppies litter mate owners. You want to slander Ms Connie well have proof of your accusations that doesn't mean a piece of paper saying the vet "thinks" your dog died at 3 yrs old of stomach cancers. I will travel to meet you on my dime to get proof from you.


Why in the world would you be this unkind??? :--appalled:

I am beginning to wonder by the tone and content of your post, if you are not Connie herself. 

Either way being mean spirited is not helping this breeder come off in a better light. If you want to help her reputation, share a dog's name that shows care for health in the program with full health certifications.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Fawnkhess said:


> .
> 
> Why does it matter where we get our dogs. Everyday people buy puppies from breeders across the country.
> 
> Maybe you should look up her reviews on puppyfinder.com


To answer your first question. 

It matters because it is desirable to see those who choose to breed dogs apply only the highest standards to the decisions they make, so they can produce the BEST dogs they can. If they don't strive to do that the dogs suffer and a higher percentage of new owners end up with inferior/sick dogs and puppies. 
Defective pups can happen on occasion even if you take advantage of and use every genetic test and screening exam available today. To not take advantage of those tests and exams will cause the number of defective animals to rise rather dramatically. 


To answer your second question. 
Puppyfinder.com or any of the other the numerous similar services, are not sources that I would recommend to anyone who is looking for information on how to find a quality puppy. They cater to the uninformed buyer who is seeking an "Instant Puppy". These uninformed buyers don't know any better so they are frequently taken advantage of. Only later when the problems pop up do they realize there mistakes.


----------



## Fawnkhess (Sep 19, 2014)

Swampcollie said:


> It's probably not too hard to figure out. How many reputable breeders would sell three puppies to the same individual at the same time?


A lot of breeders do. Especially with champion show bloodlines or field trial blood lines. We sold 3 of black labs who had champion field trail blood to a well known hunting guide. I can give you names of breeders in FL, Iowa and IL that have sold more than one dog to a person at a time. A lot of people prefer raising litter mates together. We got 2 dogs from Ms Connie. They were born 20 days apart. The reason we didn't get two out of the same liter this time as we have done in the past was we wanted a darker golden. We are planning on getting a 3rd in the next year to start training dogs to be service dogs for our wounded troops coming home. I'm purchasing dogs out of my pocket to help our troops and I can give you names of many service dog organizations the purchase several dogs at a time from a breeder. A lot of every day people purchase more than one dog for the litter mate bond.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Fawnkhess said:


> A lot of breeders do. Especially with champion show bloodlines or field trial blood lines.


Well, I am very active in conformation showing in the South West and I have only heard of one reputable breeder allowing more than one puppy in a pet home with an age difference of less than 8 months and it was a mistake. I have found the exact opposite of your statement to be true of the reputable breeders of dogs actually showing and health screening their stock. And I can also say the one instance of more than one puppy in a pet home has been a learning lesson, it is not a pretty situation. 

Also, perhaps you are not aware since you are new on the site but Swampcollie is not just a valued contributed here, but is also a competition hunt/field trainer and breeder. So, I am sure his earlier comment questioning this practice was to meant provoke thought. To me it is stating based on his experience, reputable breeders he has encountered do not sell more than one puppy at a time. Though if I am reading that wrong Swampcollie please let me know.

I am really curious now as you have announced yourself as a breeder of Labs, do you know what health screenings should be done for both labs and goldens before they are bred? Did the puppies you get have parents who passed them? 

Honestly, it matters very little to me were you got your puppies or whom you choose to buy from in the future. But, this thread will be read by people looking for a puppy. Those folks who have yet to spend their money deserve to have the most complete facts and information on which to make their best decision. Which is how I try to gear my responses, for those future readers. Though, I hope you might learn something too if you are open to it.

The fact is the Golden Retriever Club Of America which exists solely to protect and promote our breed has specified that breeding stock should have hips and elbows tested at 24 months or older, heart by a cardiologist at 12 months or older, and eyes by an AVCO Diplomate yearly. On top of that these tests should verifiable online. 

If a breeder wants to demonstrate care for health in their program this is the minimum expectation for reputable breeding. That still does not make a good or even great breeder. For me good or great is much hard to measure. It is in the knowledge behind pedigrees, it is the though put in to pairings, it is a well articulated goal and a plan to get there, it is using some form of competition or outside assessment to measure how the program is doing. Sadly this breeder though they may be the nicest person you will ever met, does not at this time meet the requirements of being a reputable breeder.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The vast majority of breeders of Field Trial/Hunt Test dogs, WILL NOT sell more than one puppy to a client at a time with only rare exception. (Labs, Goldens, Chessie, Toller, etc.) The vast majority of homes are ill equipped to handle more than one. There just isn't enough hours in a day to balance a career, home, kids, and the time required to properly socialize and train more than one pup at a time. 

I'm not speaking of "lines" here, I'm speaking of the actual dogs that DO those things and the people who breed, raise, train and compete with them.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Fawnkhess said:


> We are planning on getting a 3rd in the next year to start training dogs to be service dogs for our wounded troops coming home. I'm purchasing dogs out of my pocket to help our troops and I can give you names of many service dog organizations the purchase several dogs at a time from a breeder. A lot of every day people purchase more than one dog for the litter mate bond.


A noble cause doesn't undo or make ok poor breeding practices. If breeding animals for a service dog organization even more of a reason to ensure all recommended health testing is accomplished on the dogs being bred as well as to have those dogs come from a pedigree documenting full clearances. Moreover, the dogs need to be proven in some venue to verify they have the necessary temperament. Nothing worse in trying to help someone only to provide them with a pup that doesn't have the physical or mental capacity to actually be of service.

IMO, a breeder at minimum needs to adhere to the GRCA code of ethics & accomplish the MINIMUM recommended health clearances and that those clearances be able to be verified online. In other words, OFA hips & elbows, annual eye exams performed by an ophthalmologist, cardiologist cleared heart--this is just for goldens. If your family is breeding labs, there are even more clearances.

So again I'll ask, what's the registration #s of your pups or the sire/dam of your pups. If this breeder is truly great, it will be very easy to verify that at least the clearances are in place.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Found this article online from the Topeka-Capital Journal: Inspections of pet breeders in Kansas yield spotty results | CJOnline.com. Connie Fahey's operation was #3 in the state for violations (17 total) in Fiscal Year 2013. Source cited: Kansas Department of Agriculture Inspections. And here's another link where you can read about her 2013 inspection & warning that her license may be revoked; note 69 animals on the premises at the time: (click on the orange dot at the first "S" of States) http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/v...0de1f&extent=-105.49,35.2001,-90.3728,41.8117

http://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/v...0de1f&extent=-105.49,35.2001,-90.3728,41.8117


----------



## LawrenNY (Jan 9, 2017)

*My Yorkie died 2 weeks after receiving him*

DO NOT BUY FROM THIS BREEDER!!!!! PLEASE, I AM WARNING YOU...

I received my Yorkie from Mrs. Connie on December 20th and January 4th my puppy died at the hospital. After multiple visits to the vet trying to save him I was told the puppy had parvo and liver damage which caused him to lose weight rapidly and become hypothermic. I contacted the breeder and was told to "not waste too much money on the dog". I cried and cried so much because he was suffering and I didn't want to let him just die!

When I asked for a refund after he died she becomes very disrespectful and basically called me a murderer and she is was my fault. Where was the compassion? My kids and I had to watch the poor puppy die. I need help on getting my money back for the purchase, vet bills and her dog factory closed down. PLEASE STAY AWAY FROM HER.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm very sorry for your loss and your puppy's suffering. It should never be about the $$ but about the lives we choose to bring into the world and the health they inherit. 
What you have done by posting here is revive an old thread that probably will benefit someone in the future- so thank you.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am so very sorry about your puppy.


----------



## SueD (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm from Kansas. I do not know Connie and have no comment about her. My following comment is not about her.

I really wish Kansas would work on their reputation. When I visit with breeders and say I'm from kansas, some don't want to visit because of these types of stories. This makes me sad. I've even been accused of wanting to purchase for a puppy mill because of the poor, overall reputation of my state! That shocked me! I'm in no way shape or form a part of any thing of the sort and will never be! 

I've been researching for months. I have found reputable golden breeders to visit with. I have yet to find anyone in a few hour radius of me to help me. 

Kansas doesn't need to be in the spot light with these stories. It needs to stop! We need good reputable breeders to get things turned around!

Are there any reputable breeders in Kansas that are on here or that you can recommend?

Thank you!!


----------



## BlazenGR (Jan 12, 2012)

Christina Yohe (Heritage Goldens) works very hard to keep people from falling prey to breeders like this, and she networks with other breeders in the midwest to help people find healthy puppies from reputable breeders.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I second that- touch base w Christina.


----------



## LawrenNY (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you so much for showing compassion everyone. It really means a lot to me.

Can anyone help me with the steps I should take next? Ms. Fahey is refusing to help with bills, reimbursing my payment for the puppy and or providing me a replacement dog. I'm just so confused on how someone could be so mean. I have all of the records from Dallas (my puppy) doctors but I am unsure how to serve her with court papers! I live in New York and per the Lemon Law she is supposed to give me back the cost of the puppy. 

Please help


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

LawrenNY said:


> Thank you so much for showing compassion everyone. It really means a lot to me.
> 
> Can anyone help me with the steps I should take next? Ms. Fahey is refusing to help with bills, reimbursing my payment for the puppy and or providing me a replacement dog. I'm just so confused on how someone could be so mean. I have all of the records from Dallas (my puppy) doctors but I am unsure how to serve her with court papers! I live in New York and per the Lemon Law she is supposed to give me back the cost of the puppy.
> 
> Please help


I think it all depends on what her contract says. Did she have a guarantee? Did you take the puppy to the vet within 24 - 36 hours of getting him and did he get a clean bill of health then? It might be hard to prove if the puppy already had parvo when you got him or if he contracted it afterwards. Parvo can easily be picked up in the vet, on the plane, in PetSmart even if the puppy has had his vaccines.

Is the liver damage from the parvo or was it congenital?

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## JB_13 (Jul 17, 2017)

I bought a Cockapoo boy from Connie over five years ago. When we first received him he was a tiny, cute 8-week-old pup. Not long thereafter we discovered he had an ear infection. He suffered from it for over two years. My fiancé tried everything to make it go away. The smell was almost unbearable. Orange goo was all over the inside of his ears. Fast forward another year, my fiancé was able to almost fully heal his ears with the treatment he found, but they never exactly looked normal.

About a year later his hair began to fall off around his eyes, paws and entire chest. We thought the poor dog had mange, no one wanted to be near him, let alone touch him. It was horrible. The smell was even worse than the ear infection. He was constantly scratching and biting himself from the itchiness. His skin flaked badly, we had to take away his bed because we didn’t want him to build up so much bacteria. Turns out it was horrible allergies that just wouldn’t go away. We changed his food, used plenty of medicine. When his hair regrew, and looked as though he was healing, it would all fall back off again.

Prior to his passing, he was acting extremely odd like he couldn’t see. He was running into walls and doors at full speed. This was extremely unlike him. He was always very attentive and bright. In a panic, my fiancé took him to the hospital. He was told he had two heart murmurs and that he wasn’t going to last much longer. He made sure to make the remaining days of his life as peaceful as possible.
My dog just passed away last week. Less than a week after finding out about the heart issues. A beautiful, obedient, loving five-year-old cockapoo male. 

After I heard the news, and the emotions balanced I began thinking. Bad allergies, heart murmurs, God knows what else – I began to suspect he was a product of inbreeding. So, I decided to look up Connie Fahey (I never forgot her name after negotiating with her for the pup). Lo’ and behold, I find her 17 violations (someone even posted the link on this thread) and someone else stating that after taking their Golden Retriever that they purchased from her to the vet, inbreeding was confirmed!

This news is heartbreaking.

I have a cockapoo girl who is going on a strong 7 years and is everything a cockapoo should be, forever young, happy and playful with no health issues (purchased at a pet store. . . I know, not ideal either). My poor boy was all those things but unfortunately plagued with health issues, the closure of knowing why we will never know for certain. No small dog should ever live less than ten years, especially when given the best of the best.

Connie Fahey must be stopped. I didn’t see cockapoos on her list of “breeding specialties” so she must’ve stopped breeding them since. However, irresponsible people like this should never have control over anyone’s life. She is taking advantage of these animals for her own, quick financial gain.

DO NOT BUY FROM HER. 

My dog had all the signs of coming from a puppy mill. Pictures can always be staged. Even if it isn’t a stereotypical puppy mill, how can one person, even three, take care of ten different dog breeds, their mates and puppies all at once? This doesn’t add up.

BEWARE OF CONNIE FAHEY. SHE IS A FRAUD WHO DOESN’T CARE ABOUT THE WELLBEING OF HER PRECIOUS ANIMALS AND ONLY USES THEM FOR MONEY.


----------



## T3xas (Oct 26, 2017)

Wow! I'm in complete shock after reading all 4 pages. I recently put a deposit down for puppy but have to wait a few weeks till shipping occurs. I'm really at a loss of words and don't know what to do now :/

At first, reading the first few pages I saw 2013. I figured these may be older complaints till I got to the last 2 pages.

I wonder if she will give at least half the deposit back?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

T3xas said:


> ...I wonder if she will give at least half the deposit back?


You don't know if you don't ask. Ask nicely and respectfully, white lies are ok in cases like this. Check and see if there are laws in her state about keeping deposits and be armed with facts if she refuses. 

If you can't get it back, I would advise you just chalk it up to a hard learned lesson and use the information on this website and the Golden Retriever Club of America site www.grca.org to educate yourself as much as possible for buying a puppy going forward. Learn all about health clearances and things to look for in a breeder who follows the GRCA Code of Ethics. You can use the search feature at the top of the page to look for reputable breeders in your state or region. There are lots of threads on this site that you can pull up with people asking for the same information and you can see what advice and information they found here. It's well worth the effort.

The more informed you are as a buyer, the less likely you are to be taken advantage of by a greedy and unethical breeder. There are great breeders out there who aren't harming dogs. You can find one. Please don't give this person any more money, it just supports her and her practices.


----------



## T3xas (Oct 26, 2017)

update: I received half the deposit back. Totally ok with me, it's better than nothing.

something that caught my attention was that she mentioned a different dog not even the dog I had put the deposit down for. I didn't question as long as i received my money but that was alarming. 

Thank you ALL for this thread and opening my eyes on the matter.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'M GLAD YOU got some $$ back. Now that you have the first half, why not ask for the last half of it back? If she's not ethical, then you didn't purchase what you thought you were- so reasons she isn't selling what she said she was.


----------



## denverlove (May 3, 2013)

I am glad you got half of it back - I went through the exact same situation a few years ago with her - put a deposit down and then found this site with all of the bad reviews and I freaked out - I even called the BBB and the Sheriff's office in the town that she lives in and they were amazing in helping me come through with information. I just called Connie and lied, I said that I was single and young and was too afraid to get a dog on my own and I just completely changed my mind. She gave me so much attitude but she gave me my money back - either way though - its better to lose a few hundred bucks then deal with someone that could cause you a lifetime of pain... so at least you figured it out before it was too late.


----------



## michdoc (Mar 1, 2018)

I did have. several dogs. from. Connie. only one. was. really. trouble and had. fleas. and. issues. and caused. multiple. problems. All the rest. were
from. champion. breeds. I. do not. think she would intentionally do that. however. her. dogs do. stay outdoors. not. inside.


----------

